# SkiFi at Best Buy for $129.99!!!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

In the Best Buy ad this morning the SkyFi radio is on sale for $129.99 with no rebate required. Add to that the car or home kit with antenna for $69.99 and you have yourself a complete setup for $200.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup thats what I paid for it when I got mine on Thursday.

I like it MUCH MUCH better the my Sony Plug and Play Units!


----------



## Grivo (Oct 11, 2002)

Now if they (XM) would only offer a discount for multiple radios I would buy one in a heartbeat for the house.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The problem they have in doing this is there is no way of them telling if a XM radio is in your car or someone elses.

If XM Radio does offer a discount in the future I am willing to bet that it will be an XM Lite package, where you can pick your 30 favorite channels for $5.99 a month.

Other then that I don't see a way they can do it.


----------



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

Is the fan noise gone? that is the only thing I dislike about the SONY unit.:nono:


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

There is no fan in the SKYFi receiver.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

It is totally, 100% SILENT! It is really a great little unit.


----------



## Wyoming_Companion (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *The problem they have in doing this is there is no way of them telling if a XM radio is in your car or someone elses. *


What if the second (or third) XM Subscription was on the same credit card. Certainly a few people would try to cheat, but they would make their core subscribers happy.

(Couldn't a second DISH TV receiver be "relocated" to a neighbor who didn't want to order PPVs so didn't use the phone line...and therefore cheat?)

Just wondering since I'd like to get a SkyFi to avoid moving the Sony Plug 'n Play back and forth from the car to the house (it DOES belong in my wife's car, after all!!!). That would mean three subscriptions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

XM does have a promotion for a 2nd receiver.

"right now, when you add a second XM radio to your account, we'll give you 3 months of FREE service and FREE activation - a $45 savings"

The details are at http://www.xmradio.com/offers/subscriber_radio_offer.html


----------



## BuggyBoyWA (May 15, 2002)

There is a better offer than that for the SkyFi, pretty much the same deal as what was with the Sony PnP just a few months ago.

Search around on ClubXM, you'll find it!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah $99 with the base unit and the radio, its a good deal.

It should be noted that this is the second time XM has run this type of promotion, its a way for them to quickly boost the number of active subscriptions before the end of the quarter (this way they meet their subscriber goals to Wall Street)

If you are interested in this offer email [email protected] and he will give you all the details.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Scott, BuggyBoy.

Thats how I got mine, Ian sent me the info and it saved me $100.00


----------



## BuggyBoyWA (May 15, 2002)

Anyone can e-mail me at [email protected] too if they want the details.


----------

